# Pipe thread magical sealant



## mass plumber (Oct 25, 2017)

Serious question.

Ive taped/ doped. Ive doped/ taped/ doped. Ive used white dope and let sit till hard.

So I have a pot filler. It drips 1 drip every 3 days...
Threads are BPT. And I used the "rough in adapter" BPT thread x NPT.
Threads on the pot filler are 1inch long and you can hand tighten it all the way, like a running thread. Threads are designed to be cut down if needed.
This design I think should have a washer, but it doesn't and you cant make one fit either. 

So I'm looking for a magical potion I can goop on this thing so it will stop leaking.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

mass plumber said:


> Serious question.<snip>
> 
> When I apprenticed in 1955, the first day on the job the boss said. "If you are installing any threads that are brass to brass or chrome plated, or assembling threads that were previously used -- with the exception of gas piping". Lamp Wick the threads. Now in 1955 teflon tape did not exist, and the pipe dopes did not have all the additives there are today. But I still have a spool in my tool box.
> https://www.google.com/search?clien.....0...1.1.64.psy-ab..0.1.140....0.U5lF4akPfks


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Running thread?

Teflon tape, thick towards the end. Not the best way, but can work.

Thread shellac sets hard, still may need to fill threads with Teflon. Shellac-tape-Shellac.


----------



## mass plumber (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks Guys.
It is actually screwed up.
My plumber is there today, gave some wicken this morning. 
Still leaks.
Thinking of a JB weld product...

Id buy another pot filler..but its from Germany and 2,700$ And of course people are moving into this 50million $ house tomorrow..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Why can't you make a washer fit? 
Is it leaking at the BPT adapter? If so, you may not have the right one.
Is it BSPP or BSPT? If it's BSPP, a washer is my recommendation.
If you can't find one, fiber washers can be fabricated.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

get rid of the junk. non tapered threads never seal and I will not warranty or insure it.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry, I have to say my experience is the same as Schmitz'.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Trade secret : mop strand and dope. Not sure if it will fit your application.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Just throw some X-pando on it, hand tighten and be done with it...
They make one that safe for water supply.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

89plumbum said:


> Just throw some X-pando on it, hand tighten and be done with it...
> They make one that safe for water supply.


Cool, never heard of that.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> get rid of the junk. non tapered threads never seal and I will not warranty or insure it.


I would agree, but sometimes the round file is not an option. Anyone who has handled European faucets has run into straight threads. Often those threads are attached big $$$ hardware.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

mass plumber said:


> Thanks Guys.
> It is actually screwed up.
> My plumber is there today, gave some wicken this morning.
> Still leaks.
> ...


What do you mean by "my plumber is there today"?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

BPT? British pipe thread?....


What is X pando?..... 


First thing that I thought was why on earth are the threads not tapered? 


Will an "O" ring work? Or a fiber washer like was posted.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Tommy plumber said:


> BPT? British pipe thread?....
> 
> 
> What is X pando?.....
> ...


There are lots of threads not tapered, many small sized fittings like for fitting frigde lines(IP Iron Pipe). Also cut away nipples for shower valves or mop sink offsets.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

tim666 said:


> What do you mean by "my plumber is there today"?




what do you mean? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mass plumber (Oct 25, 2017)

Thought expando is for black. Ill look into it for brass didn't know.

My plumber meant my employee.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

...
https://www.xpando.com/xpando.php


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> what do you mean?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

mass plumber said:


> ...Threads on the pot filler are 1inch long and you can hand tighten it all the way, like a running thread.
> ...
> So I'm looking for a magical potion I can goop on this thing so it will stop leaking.


It's super difficult to get in North America because of idiotic prohibition, but hemp works for running threads. I guess it gets wet and swells up and stays swelled. I've installed a few odd Euro products over the decades, and some come with a bag of hemp fiber which you use in place of teflon tape on their running threads. It works like a damn!


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm assembling some 1-1/4 Gas pipe today to get through the stem wall and up into one of the walls of the house. It's not much, equivalent of about 18 feet of pipe if that, and only two 90* joints. 

I'm using regular rector seal pipe dope and i'll be damned if one of the fittings didn't have a small pisser of an air leak. I ended up having to tighten that end to fix it, and it was already tight AF (luckily one of the straight ends) but it brought this thread to mind. 

Do you use xpando regularly for threaded joints or do you save it for problem areas? 

I'm thinking about getting a can of it for this bigger gas pipe that i've been working on. This rector seal stuff doesn't seem to be cutting it for some reason.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

hercules grip... aint nothing gona leak if you use this stuff..just sucks for cleanup.. https://www.amazon.com/Oatey-15515-...d=1536528562&sr=8-4&keywords=hercules+sealant
and if you use some teflon tape with it on chewed up threads it still seals great and gives you some ability to loosen the pipe to line up a fitting and still seals, just use gloves or it has to wear off your hands...


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

no more help from me until he explains why a plumber is going to his house when he claims he is a plumber


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> no more help from me until he explains why a plumber is going to his house when he claims he is a plumber
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the way I read his post is, its a clients house and one of his employees he called a plumber is doing the work, he states he was on here under a different name..lets ask what it was so his old posts can be looked up...:biggrin:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hercules grip... aint nothing gona leak if you use this stuff..just sucks for cleanup.. https://www.amazon.com/Oatey-15515-...d=1536528562&sr=8-4&keywords=hercules+sealant
> and if you use some teflon tape with it on chewed up threads it still seals great and gives you some ability to loosen the pipe to line up a fitting and still seals, just use gloves or it has to wear off your hands...


I'll try it. Cheaper at supplyhouse.com
https://www.supplyhouse.com/Hercule...CHF6nMpUlYNBje45GXxL3wsTLOMEf27oaArN2EALw_wcB

I got the threads to seal, but I had to use the 4 foot section of pipe to tighten the fittings way tighter than a 24" wrench can get it. If I have to do the rest of the house like that, it's not going to happen. My shoulder won't take it hahaha.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> I'll try it. Cheaper at supplyhouse.com
> https://www.supplyhouse.com/Hercule...CHF6nMpUlYNBje45GXxL3wsTLOMEf27oaArN2EALw_wcB
> 
> I got the threads to seal, but I had to use the 4 foot section of pipe to tighten the fittings way tighter than a 24" wrench can get it. If I have to do the rest of the house like that, it's not going to happen. My shoulder won't take it hahaha.


thats not the same stuff...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I’d go with Key Tite when you can’t afford to have a leak. 

http://weldon.com/sealants-compound...thread-sealants-joint-compounds/505-key-tite/


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> I'm assembling some 1-1/4 Gas pipe today to get through the stem wall and up into one of the walls of the house. It's not much, equivalent of about 18 feet of pipe if that, and only two 90* joints.
> 
> I'm using regular rector seal pipe dope and i'll be damned if one of the fittings didn't have a small pisser of an air leak. I ended up having to tighten that end to fix it, and it was already tight AF (luckily one of the straight ends) but it brought this thread to mind.
> 
> ...



If you have many leaks then either the dies are doing bad threads, improper oil or the fittings are crap. I do my threads at 3.5 turns with a fitting to test. We uses master pro dope, certified for gas.

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...MI_ebZy_6u3QIVlluGCh1-cQybEAYYASABEgK_UvD_BwE


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats not the same stuff...


Same SKU? Herculese GRRIP.

Looks like maybe they just update their label?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> Same SKU? Herculese GRRIP.
> 
> Looks like maybe they just update their label?


before you buy it , open it and it should be a dark brown tar like looking...


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> If you have many leaks then either the dies are doing bad threads, improper oil or the fittings are crap. I do my threads at 3.5 turns with a fitting to test. We uses master pro dope, certified for gas.
> 
> https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...MI_ebZy_6u3QIVlluGCh1-cQybEAYYASABEgK_UvD_BwE


At this point I don't have a choice on the threads. I haven't got myself a threading machine, so the supplier is cutting lengths for me as I send measurements.

Whatever I get, I gotta make it hold air. So it might be that I just need some really effin extra good dope.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> At this point I don't have a choice on the threads. I haven't got myself a threading machine, so the supplier is cutting lengths for me as I send measurements.
> 
> Whatever I get, I gotta make it hold air. So it might be that I just need some really effin extra good dope.


heres a rigid hand set for like $250.00 https://www.amazon.com/36345-Expose...&qid=1536537225&sr=8-5&keywords=pipe+threader


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> before you buy it , open it and it should be a dark brown tar like looking...


The oatey site even has a picture of a metal can where the other two appear to be plastic.

:surprise:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> heres a rigid hand set for like $250.00 https://www.amazon.com/36345-Expose...&qid=1536537225&sr=8-5&keywords=pipe+threader


I found a used set with tons of different dies and a couple of different handles for 100 bucks on CL locally. The guy was going to hold it for me a week, and when I called him he never answered. 

My only other option would have been to rent one from the rental yard, but I trust that equipment even less than my supplier's equipment.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> The oatey site even has a picture of a metal can where the other two appear to be plastic.
> 
> :surprise:


when ever I bought it plastic or metal can it had the blueish green label...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> I found a used set with tons of different dies and a couple of different handles for 100 bucks on CL locally. The guy was going to hold it for me a week, and when I called him he never answered.
> 
> My only other option would have been to rent one from the rental yard, but I trust that equipment even less than my supplier's equipment.


CASH talks..no one holds anything..whoever gets cash in hand first gets it..


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> CASH talks..no one holds anything..whoever gets cash in hand first gets it..


Yeah I was crossing my fingers though, because he was 2 hrs away and I had to make the trip over there in a week for medical stuff anyway. Oh well. There will be more.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Dope, tape, dope and you will never have a leak again!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> At this point I don't have a choice on the threads. I haven't got myself a threading machine, so the supplier is cutting lengths for me as I send measurements.
> 
> Whatever I get, I gotta make it hold air. So it might be that I just need some really effin extra good dope.


Ok I see now.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Fatpat said:


> Dope, tape, dope and you will never have a leak again!


Tape on gas threads?? Not allowed here, only approved dope for gas.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Fatpat said:


> Dope, tape, dope and you will never have a leak again!


I have never ever had any luck with dope + tape. It always seems to just make a huge mess.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> I have never ever had any luck with dope + tape. It always seems to just make a huge mess.


make sure you wrap the tape the right way then put on the dope and your good to go..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> I have never ever had any luck with dope + tape. It always seems to just make a huge mess.


The standard here is tape and dope for threads other than gas.


In my original town where I grew up the climate is dry and doing stainless pipe was a nightmare. The fittings would seize together midway, sometimes only tightened by hand and you'd need a 24" to back it out. Many were impossible to undo them screwed 1/3 the way in . You had to scrap a lot of it and waste a lot of time.

For that we doped tape dope, and the seizure rate was reduced to 15%

Where I live now fitting stainless I never saw any threads seize up and its a very humid climate all year round.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> The standard here is tape and dope for threads other than gas.
> 
> 
> In my original town where I grew up the climate is dry and doing stainless pipe was a nightmare. The fittings would seize together midway, sometimes only tightened by hand and you'd need a 24" to back it out. Many were impossible to undo them screwed 1/3 the way in . You had to scrap a lot of it and waste a lot of time.
> ...


 stainless is known for the threads to gall when tightening..
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ainless.html&usg=AOvVaw33UmJ9fSpuxp4ne7U6c-WX


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> stainless is known for the threads to gall when tightening..
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ainless.html&usg=AOvVaw33UmJ9fSpuxp4ne7U6c-WX


Thanks for the link, they should of added climate(humidity) plays a role in it too.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Thanks for the link, they should of added climate(humidity) plays a role in it too.





Might have been the pipe/fittings, there are many different stainless alloys.


316 and 304 are the common ones.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Switch to tru blu. Dope comes in two kinds setting and non setting. Even home Cheepo has it.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> Switch to tru blu. Dope comes in two kinds setting and non setting. Even home Cheepo has it.


Nice to see you back. Been a while since your last post.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Lotsa good info here. Hope mass plumber fixed his problem. But I cant agree more herc grip, keytite tru blu Ive used them all and any of them are fine product Rector seal aint bad nor slicktite but when I know or expect a problem I prefer the first ones. and with teflon tape.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hercules grip... aint nothing gona leak if you use this stuff..just sucks for cleanup.. https://www.amazon.com/Oatey-15515-...d=1536528562&sr=8-4&keywords=hercules+sealant
> and if you use some teflon tape with it on chewed up threads it still seals great and gives you some ability to loosen the pipe to line up a fitting and still seals, just use gloves or it has to wear off your hands...


I went with the griip for this second round (redoing the gas pipe that the carpenters messed up) and i like it a lot better. It gets into the threads a lot easier than some of the other types of dope, but on the downside it gets into everything else too. A pair of gloves just to use with this stuff and a roll of paper towels.

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> I went with the griip for this second round (redoing the gas pipe that the carpenters messed up) and i like it a lot better. It gets into the threads a lot easier than some of the other types of dope, but on the downside it gets into everything else too. A pair of gloves just to use with this stuff and a roll of paper towels.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation!


pvc primer on a rag makes for fast cleanup, any acetone will work too...


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> pvc primer on a rag makes for fast cleanup, any acetone will work too...


Now i've found a use for those old @#$ cans of primer that are starting to turn black.

:vs_cool:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

I hand tighten and then spray it with flex seal. cut a boat in half and it will fix it.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> I hand tighten and then spray it with flex seal. cut a boat in half and it will fix it.


I think I went to one of your jobs a few months ago, haha. 

Customer called for a leaking disposal. When I arrived I found EVERY. SINGLE. JOINT. sprayed with that stuff. They even sprayed the angle stops and supply lines. I told them I'll have to charge extra to scrape that stuff off with no guarantees I'll be able to or I could just cut out everything and do it right. 
They went with the latter. I ended up having to cut the wires to the disposal since they'd sprayed the bottom with several layers as well. Looked like they tried silicone around several joints as well. When I removed the disposal I found it was full of water from the bottom all the way to the discharge pipe. Apparently that stuff kind of works.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I think I went to one of your jobs a few months ago, haha.
> 
> Customer called for a leaking disposal. When I arrived I found EVERY. SINGLE. JOINT. sprayed with that stuff. They even sprayed the angle stops and supply lines. I told them I'll have to charge extra to scrape that stuff off with no guarantees I'll be able to or I could just cut out everything and do it right.
> They went with the latter. I ended up having to cut the wires to the disposal since they'd sprayed the bottom with several layers as well. Looked like they tried silicone around several joints as well. When I removed the disposal I found it was full of water from the bottom all the way to the discharge pipe. Apparently that stuff kind of works.


I don't know why, but having to try and scrape silicone or whatever magical sealant tube off of stuff is extremely irritating. I don't think I would even offer.


----------



## roving plumber (Apr 25, 2011)

*thread sealant*

For what it's worth I have had good luck with the yellow tape and Rectorseal #5. X-pando can be amazing, I have good and bad luck with it. I think temperature and humidity play a role in how well it sets up, as well as getting the mix proper. I will be checking into some of the other sealants mentioned. Is the Griip sealant the one that is black and is hell to clean up? I believe I used that one on boiler system in AK, and I believe trublu is the anti-vibration dope, if so that's a pretty solid choice ( I don't believe I have used it on gas though)


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

roving plumber said:


> Is the Griip sealant the one that is black and is hell to clean up?


Yes. As I mentioned in my other post, it really really gets into the threads and it stays put. Some other dopes I have used in the past although I have got them to work, they sometimes just don't want to stick very well no matter how much time I spend trying to wipe off the cutting oil from the threads. This stuff would probably stick to a greased pig. I love it.

I think my only complaint is that it's a tad runny, so paper towels or cardboard or newspapers down in work area in case of a drip.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> Yes. As I mentioned in my other post, it really really gets into the threads and it stays put. Some other dopes I have used in the past although I have got them to work, they sometimes just don't want to stick very well no matter how much time I spend trying to wipe off the cutting oil from the threads. This stuff would probably stick to a greased pig. I love it.
> 
> I think my only complaint is that it's a tad runny, so paper towels or cardboard or newspapers down in work area in case of a drip.


leave the cap open for a day and let some of the solvent dissipate and the grip will thicken up a little, but dont leave it off too long or it will get globby..if thats a word..lol


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> leave the cap open for a day and let some of the solvent dissipate and the grip will thicken up a little, but dont leave it off too long or it will get globby..if thats a word..lol


Closest I can think of is Gloppy.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Put more gas pipe together today, and more griip all over my hands but not a single leak despite a few torn threads that I found.

I love this stuff. I'm going to order a case of it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> Put more gas pipe together today, and more griip all over my hands but not a single leak despite a few torn threads that I found.
> 
> I love this stuff. I'm going to order a case of it.



thats how I buy it and you get a discount for case price..I tried using latex gloves to try and keep hands clean but the fingers tear off, so I cut the ffingers off on the glove and at least get most of the hand clean and just have to de grip my fingers..lol


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Alan said:


> Put more gas pipe together today, and more griip all over my hands but not a single leak despite a few torn threads that I found.
> 
> I love this stuff. I'm going to order a case of it.





Do you need new threading dies? Have you tried nitrile gloves?


----------



## Lannewats (Nov 5, 2017)

Hey if th adapter has a shoulder on the inside try an old school packing that fits snug also blu-block thread sealant don’t get this stuff on anything else including hands it got an additive which makes I more like automotive gasket making silicon I would put on a normal amount and let it dry some and tighten it up. If you ever take fitting apart that has this stuff on it or get it on you , you will hate it good luck


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> Do you need new threading dies? Have you tried nitrile gloves?


As a matter of fact I do. I don't have any at all, so the supply house is cutting and threading for me.

:biggrin:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> As a matter of fact I do. I don't have any at all, so the supply house is cutting and threading for me.
> 
> :biggrin:


geez, a set of rigid hand dies are only a few hundred and you can thread from 1/2 to 1 1/4 easy by hand...thats gota take alot of wasted time and what if your off by an inch or 2?..buys some dies for yourself...


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> geez, a set of rigid hand dies are only a few hundred and you can thread from 1/2 to 1 1/4 easy by hand...thats gota take alot of wasted time and what if your off by an inch or 2?..buys some dies for yourself...


They are delivering it to me and so far everything has been tits in terms of my measurements. I'm only doing steel pipe for the main anyway. I don't want to buy 1-1/4" or even 1-1/2" CSST, nor do I really like the idea of burying that stuff outside the building. The branches are 3/4 and 1/2" Trac Pipe.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Alan said:


> They are delivering it to me and so far everything has been tits in terms of my measurements. I'm only doing steel pipe for the main anyway. I don't want to buy 1-1/4" or even 1-1/2" CSST, nor do I really like the idea of burying that stuff outside the building. The branches are 3/4 and 1/2" Trac Pipe.


Sounds to me like you need to buy some dies and let the supply house use them for any pipe they cut you.

I think it's great that you have this good pipe dope but at the end of the day you are putting in gas pipe with threads you know are sub-standard. Are you sure that dope wont eventually breakdown if you're burying it?

Also, how does that work? They make trac pipe you can bury now? Do you have to wrap the black iron gas pipe with that special tape because it's ground contact? Here we only bury the yellow PE.

.


----------

